# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Thesis

## Donker01

Hi guys,

I'm currently researching and exploring the 3-D print market for a company in The Netherlands and to write my thesis, and hopefully graduate from university soon. I'm in the middle of my report, and now I'm looking to interview people who have a lot of knowledge about 3-D printing, and the current/future applications of it. And how 3-D printing is gonna chance the old 'ink printing' market.

If you have the knowledge, and want to help me with this project, please let me know.

Thanks.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I'd love to help as much as I can, I am currently writing a research paper on 3D-Printing in general so I would love to also be able to compare some notes with you.

----------

